# Captured German Plane ID Help Needed



## mrpeanut05 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I recently came across these two photos in an album I picked up on ebay and was wondering if anyone knew what type of plane the two GI's are posing next to. You guys have been awesome in the past, and I appreciate any input!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like a Fiat G50 - ex Italian turned German after Italy capitulated, now turned US.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 7, 2010)

Italian but not a G50 - the had an open 'pit. Hard to tell from the angles, but I would say an Re2005?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm no expert and would bow to others with better info. I was going by the fact that that the cockpit is cut off in the photo.


----------



## luigif (Aug 7, 2010)

hi guys,
it isn't a RE2005 because the engine is not the liquid cooled DB605 but a radial one. Probably it is a Reggiane Re2002 ex Regia aeronautica which served with luftwaffe.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

I think you're right Luigi. That's my vote.


----------



## mrpeanut05 (Aug 7, 2010)

I think the RE 2002 may be the answer. Looking on Reggiane Re 2002 Ariete II it appears that the LW used 25 of them.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2010)

Pictures made in *1944 France* i think

Planes (among others) used by Geschwader Bongart in an anti-partisan role. They are left on the field of *Bron-Valance*.

Geschwader Bongart was a dedicated anti-partisan unit that operated a variety of German and Italian aircraft in France in 1944. The FW 190s of 10./Z.G. 1 [see my other article] were attached to Geschwader Bongart on 11 June 1944, along with the rest of Z.G. 1. Geschwader Bongart and its attached elements operated a great variety of aircraft, including Re 2002s, Ju 88s, FW 190s, He 111s, Bf 110s, Go 145s, He 46s, FW 58s, and SM 200s (probably Saiman 200s, Italian biplanes). Geschwader Bongart was formed in April 1944 and from May 1944 flew in regions known for heavy partisan activity, namely Lyon, Valence (90 km S. of Lyon), Clermont-Ferrand (130 km W. of Lyon), Avord (220 km N.W. of Lyon) and Bourges (235 km N.W. of Lyon). After the Allied landings in the south of France on 15 August 1944, Geschwader Bongart was forced to move northwards, joining the retreat from France before being disbanded in September 1944. Little is known of the role played by the 10./Z.G. 1 FW 190s with Geschwader Bongart.

more -->> Luftwaffe Anti-Partisan Operations in France

in colour it would be looking like this


----------



## mrpeanut05 (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW! Never thought I would learn this much from these photos! It looks like the number on the side may be a 3 or an 8. Is there anyway to find code info? Thanks BTW!


----------



## antoni (Aug 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2010)

if you had read the article i posted ......

(can i pot this pic in another board to get more info?)

The Reggiane 2002 with Geschwader Bongart

Around 30 Re 2002s were operated by Geschwader Bongart, but it was a difficult aircraft to keep serviceable. By 31 May 1944, Geschwader Bongart had 18 Re 2002s on strength, and a month later there were 35 in total, with 22 serviceable. The Germans had seized Regia Aeronautica Re 2002s, including ten from 50º Stormo, and these were amongst the aircraft operated by Geschwader Bongart. Others came from Italian factories (Note: Beale deZeng, ‘Geschwader Bongart’, p.17; Neulen, The Rich Booty, pp.47-48; Roba, ‘Sonderkommando Bongart’, p.19).

A surviving Re 2002 of Geschwader Bongart is on display at the Musée de la Résistance in Limoges (140 km W. of Clermont Ferrand) (Note: Neulen, The Rich Booty, p.52).

Type W.Nr Stkz. Markings Remarks, Camouflage Markings Source
Re 2002 1222 ? ? Olive-green/duck egg blue mottled scheme Beale deZeng, p.17
Re 2002 1256 ? ? Force-landing 16.06.44 Neulen, p.74
Re 2002 4607 DV + BE ? Olive-green/duck egg blue mottled scheme Beale deZeng, p.17
Re 2002 4611 DV + BI ‘Red 5 + ’ Yellow fuselage band Profile via M. Murphy
Re 2002 ? BN + YB ‘Black 2 + ’ Abandoned at Valance; yellow fuselage band Roba, p.19 photo; Beale deZeng, p.17 J. Crow photo
Re 2002 ? ? ‘White 7 + ’ Abandoned at Valance; yellow fuselage band Roba, p.19 photo; Beale deZeng, p.17 J. Crow photo
Re 2002 ? ? ? Abandoned, possibly at Etampes Roba, op.cit., p.19 photo
Re 2002 ? DN + VS ‘2 + ’ Abandoned at Valance; yellow fuselage band Beale deZeng, p.16 J. Crow photo
Re 2002 ? ? ? Valance; yellow rudder, no wing splinter scheme Beale deZeng, p.17 J. Crow photo
Re 2002 ? ? ? Valance; splinter camouflage on upper wings Beale deZeng, p.17 J. Crow photo
Re 2002 ? ? ? Valance Beale deZeng, p.16 J. Crow photo
Re 2002 ? DV + ‘5 + ’ Yellow fuselage band Luftwaffe Experten Message Board photo

(Note regarding Re 2002 DN + VS: I’m not sure if this is BN + YB – a photo of a Re 2002 with DN + is belly-landed, while a photo of ‘Y + ‘ exists with the aircraft in good condition


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2010)

here you can see a coloured (!!!!!) movie clip in wich the Re2002 in you're picture are featured.

Taken on airfield of Bron-Valance

How to

1 enter site-->> Archivio Storico Istituto Luce - home
2 put *RW471* in the searchbox ( that this one ARCHIVIO STORICO LUCE)

play movie in format you like. The Re2002 come at about 19.34.03

mayby the guys on the picture were there when the movie was shot.


----------



## mrpeanut05 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry I didn't realize the code info was in the article. I did read it though, interesting stuff! Feel free to post the pictures in other forums/threads. Thanks for everything! I will check the movie out!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool pics, and nicely done fellas.


----------



## tanze (Aug 15, 2010)

@MrPeanut: Do you know if the pics of the book you bought were taken in France or in Germany ? Some German Re.2002's were flown to Germany


----------



## mrpeanut05 (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I knew! I few of the shots show guys with armored division patches. And there is one shot of a fella near the Eiffel Tower. There weren't that many photos in the lot.


----------

